# G3 Reviewers



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*Reviewers wanted! G3's NEW Colour Restorer
*
We are looking for twelve independent DW reviewers for our new product G3 Colour Restorer, added to Farécla's professional G3 range this week.

Why did we broaden our range? Simple: As the average age of cars on the UK roads continues to grow (now at 7.9 years, a 30 year high), we wanted to create a specialist product specifically for this market, utilising the G3 technology to quickly and easily restore dull, faded and oxidised paintwork. Colour restorer will also remove minor defects such as micro-scratches, swirls, holograms and tree sap.










As always our research team have been busy in the laboratory and before launching Colour Restorer they tested it against our closest competitors. The results were startling, revealing that G3 Colour Restorer achieves THREE times the gloss of its closest competitors.

Now we need feedback from our fiercest critics. Our scientists have done their job, so now we are asking twelve of you to test Colour Restorer in the field and give us your honest opinion.

Amongst the twelve reviewers, we are looking for three red cars, three classic cars (over 25 years old), three oxidised cars and three cars of any make or age to really put the Colour Restorer through its paces.

So if you think you are up to putting Colour Restorer to the test, please PM us with your name, telephone number, email address and a description of the car you will be testing Colour Restorer on. If you've got a picture of the car, even better!

We will choose the reviewers at random within each category on 15th September. We will provide our twelve reviewers with a free bottle of the new Colour Restorer and a set of the Applicator Waffle Pads. Once you've sent in your review we will send the reviewers a free pot of SuperGloss Paste Wax as a thank you for their time and effort.

We look forward to hearing from you!

The G3 Pro Team

*What's in a review?*
As a general guide the best reviews are around 300 words or longer and consider the smell, consistency, application and performance of a product. A description of the test vehicle is helpful and before and after pictures should be taken wherever possible. Objectivity is key - we want your honest opinion! Please note reviews may be used for other marketing purposes.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't forget to enter for your chance to review


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent the pm, hope to give it a go


----------

